# nissan pao



## paoboy (Aug 8, 2007)

hi there I am working on a nissan pao and have an electrical question.
the alternator light is on and though it is charging at the battery i am only getting 8v at the choke coil,causing it to stay on.the vehicle will not crank,no power to the starter on cranking position.jump the starter manually its ok.with engine running however the starter WILL engage if key is turned to crank pos.the orange relay on drivers side(rhd) has water stains on contacts .anyone know what this relay is for????
thanks in advance
simon


----------

